# Why do I need to activate server 2012 r2



## scrungy (Nov 11, 2008)

We are running 2 2012 r2 standard servers and they have not been activated. Why do we need to activate? the network is running fine and all functions seem to be ok. Is there a timeframe before MS started telling us to activate or else? Would love to understand activation. All i can find online is how to activate not why? Any help would be much appreciated. TY


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

> All i can find online is how to activate not why?


Because you're using *licensed* software from Microsoft which comes at a cost.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

The why is easy. Microsoft wants to verify your paid for a license and are using it according to the terms of the license.


----------



## pkokkinis (Dec 19, 2003)

I'm pretty certain no one here can give you the answer you are looking for.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

pkokkinis said:


> I'm pretty certain no one here can give you the answer you are looking for.


Why not? Two people have given valid answers Not activating Windows means the person would be in violation of the terms of use, and depending the server version the server will stop getting updates lose some functionality, and shutdown every hour. If you want to run a production environment at a company you need to play by the rules.


----------

